
Why I quit my 6 figure job to found my own startup - pierre_vannier
https://medium.com/@pierre_vannier/why-i-quit-my-6-figure-job-to-found-my-own-startup-94ed94cd11d?source=linkShare-4b79392e666b-1538664602
======
velcrovan
A startup gushes about how they are focused on disrupting the world by
ushering in a new age of love and understanding.

Doesn't explain how they will make money.

I'm a hopelessly idealistic person…but that's also kind of how I recognize
this as marketing puff.

